# France Ligue 1 24-26 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 22, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
24 Sep 20:00 Lille Osc - Evian TG FC 1.70 3.70 5.50 +168 Lille Osc - Evian TG FC 
24 Sep 22:00 Olympique Marseille - AS Saint Etienne 2.20 3.25 3.60 +164 Olympique Marseille - AS Saint Etienne 
25 Sep 20:00 Valenciennes FC - Paris St Germain 7.00 4.33 1.50 +169 Valenciennes FC - Paris St Germain 
25 Sep 20:00 Toulouse FC - Lorient FC 2.15 3.20 3.80 +164 Toulouse FC - Lorient FC 
25 Sep 20:00 EA Guingamp - Sochaux FC 2.05 3.30 4.00 +165 EA Guingamp - Sochaux FC 
25 Sep 20:00 FC Nantes - OGC Nice 2.30 3.20 3.40 +164 FC Nantes - OGC Nice 
25 Sep 20:00 FC Girondins Bordeaux - Stade de Reims 1.75 3.70 5.00 +167 FC Girondins Bordeaux - Stade de Reims 
25 Sep 20:00 AC Ajaccio - Olympique Lyon 3.60 3.25 2.20 +166 AC Ajaccio - Olympique Lyon 
25 Sep 22:00 AS Monaco - SC Bastia 1.35 5.00 10.00 +172 AS Monaco - SC Bastia 
26 Sep 22:00 HSC Montpellier - Stade Rennes 2.25 3.20 3.50 +164


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 23, 2013)

*24 Sep 20:00 Lille Osc - Evian TG FC*

Lille plays Evian in the middle of the week in a match of the 7th round of the ligue 1. Lille didn't start as good as the fans would have wanted. They are 8th with 10 points, after 3 wins, 1 draw and 2 losses. In the home matches this season Lille won 2 wins against Lorient and Saint Etienne, both with 1-0 and lost against Nice 0-2. A lot of promising players were sold in the summer, but the team still has high ambitions, at least participation in the European tournaments. 
Evian is doing fine for their standards as they are 11th with 8 points. Just 2 behind Lille. They have 2 wins, 2 draws and 2 losses. In the past away matches they won against Ajaccio 3-2 and lost against Olympic Marseille. The team will aim to stay in Ligue 1 and for the moment it looks like it is very possible. 

I expect a very good match but the team with better moment form will win. 
Prediction: Lille win.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 24, 2013)

Marseille v Saint Etienne predictions and betting tips

This is a top match between number 3 Saint Etienne and number 4 Marseille. Marseille have 3-2-1 so far and are as expected in the top just below Monaco and PSG. They are not in very good form as they have 0-2-2 in last four matches. But they have met good opposition in the two matches they lost, they lost 2-1 at home to Monaco and then 2-1 at home to Arsenal in the Champions League. Last match ended 0-0 away to Bastia, and the fans are surely expecting better results in future matches. Saint Etienne are 4-0-2 and a third place is better than expected before the season started, though they have mainly met teams that are currently in bottom half of the table. They are 2-0-1 away so far this season, last weekend they lost 2-1 away to Toulouse.

The teams have met many times before, and Marseille have the upper hand with 12-6-7. At home Marseille have not lost to Saint Etienne and it is 9-3-0. For Marseille the forward Gignac is out (he has featured in all six league matches plus against Arsenal), but attacking midfielder Payet should be back again. Saint Etienne will be without the forward and previous Marseille player Brandao, plus defender Perrin (he played in five of the matches) is also absent.

Marseille v Saint Etienne betting tips

This could prove to be a very even match - Marseille is the best team but this will be their third match in seven days, taking that into consideration along with the results of last four matches and Saint Etienne have a good opportunity here. I am betting Saint Etienne +0.5 4/5 (1.80) with Bet365.


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Marseille* squad for tonight:
- Goalkeepers: Mandanda, Samba.
- Defenders: Abdallah, S. Diawara, Fanni, Mendes, Mendy, Nkoulou.
- Midfielders: Cheyrou, Imbula, Romao, Valbuena, Thauvin, Lemina.
- Forwards: J. Ayew, A. Ayew, Khalifa, Payet.

*St. Etienne* squad for tonight:
- Goalkeepers: Moulin, Ruffier.
- Defenders: Clerc, Bayal Sall, Zouma, Mignot, Ghoulam, Polomat.
- Midfielders: Clément, Cohade, Corgnet, Lemoine, Diomandé.
- Forwards: Hamouma, Erding, Sissoko, Tabanou, Mollo, Saint-Maximin.






Marseille playing on hard schedule after the international break. They had two tough visits to Toulouse (1:1) and Bastia (0:0), between them was the big game versus Arsenal (1:2) in the Champions League group stage. Last game at Bastia was a dull one and Marseille looked tired to me, I don't think they will be able to pressure St. Etienne thru the whole match and they should be quite satisfied if they manage to get a narrow victory in my opinion, especially with topscorer Gignac sidelined with injury. Payet is in the group, but he also struggle with injury and he might start on the bench.

St. Etienne often are defensively minded when they visit the other big(name) teams in France. Their last 5 visit to such teams: 13/12/12 at Bordeaux (0:0), 23/12/12 at Marseille (0-1), 28/04/13 at Lyon (1:1), 26/05/13 at Lille (1-1) and 25/08/13 at Lille (0-1).

This game have a real chance ending without goals in my opinion.

*Under 2.5 Goals @1,72 SBObet 2/10*

*Squad infos taken from both teams official sites, pics taken from soccerway.com


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 24, 2013)

No more bets for me in PlatiniLand, costed me good profit from Barca game, now I'm left with modest one ^^


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 24, 2013)

r0nald1nh0 said:


> No more bets for me in PlatiniLand, costed me good profit from Barca game, now I'm left with modest one ^^


Platiniland also known as Fixlandia


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, after we defeated them 2:1 in Paris, they try to copy us in everything 
I will stop the spam now tho, GL with your bets


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks, lets work our way to the first million  GL!


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 25, 2013)

Nantes v Nice predictions and betting tips

Nantes are one of the relegation favourites, but they have started the season quite well and are in 12th with 2-1-3. They have beaten Bastia and Sochaux at home, the third home match was lost to PSG. Last match was away to Lyon and they lost it 3-1. Nice are in 6th place and have 3-2-1. The only match they lost was the season opener away to Lyon, since then they have lost one match in Europa League qualification and are unbeaten in last five matches. In their last two matches they have beaten Lille 2-0 away, and last weekend they played at home and beat Valenciennes 4-0, in other words they are showing great form.

Last time the two teams met was in 2009, Nantes won 2-0 at home. Overall the stats are in favour of Nantes with 8-6-4 and at home they have 6-2-1 against Nice – but there are a lot of old matches included here.

Nantes v Nice betting tips

This could prove to be a very even match. Nantes are favourites with the bookies, but Nice are showing great form and are 6-0 in last two matches. I am betting Nice +0.25 at 1.975 with Bet365.


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 25, 2013)

*HITS IN SEPTEMBER: 66,32% AVG. ODD: 1.52
---------------------------------------------------------
 Montpellier vs Rennes @ 1.75*


----------

